#ubuntu-tn-meeting 2015-09-11
<azzenovic> salut tt le monde , je n'arrive pas à comprendre la loi de la censure des logiciels ? quel est son objectif ?
<nizarus> ahla azzenovic, ce salon est réservé aux réunion de la communauté u-tn
<nizarus> plz join #ubuntu-tn
<azzenovic> thx for the info sorry for inconvenience
